# Tàll Pines DQ



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Derby to 3 
3,4 5,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,23,24,26,27,29,31,32,33,34,35,37,38


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Any results/updates?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I heard the former K2 trainers swept the derby. Mike Ough 1st and 3rd, Glen Curtis 2nd and John Gassner 4th.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, I heard my buddy Brian Asire had a heck of a weekend! Congrats to Brian and Lake (derby age dog) on the Q win!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to Chris and Martha, Mike and Romo. Chris and Martha are great people and my sometimes training partners.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Chris and Martha on Romo's WIN! Wow! A huge derby! Romo is trained and handled by Mike Ough.

rita


----------

